
Show HN: Scroll – Search or share articles with clean view - lukastsai
https://getscroll.com
======
Gys
Seems not very legal...

I am sure this is illegal in Europe. There are strict rules for how much one
can use from another website (limited number of words plus max size one
image).

Google News complies to these rules (without adding its own ads) and still
many publishers are battling it... Google News has stopped in Spain last week
because it has to pay the publishers starting Jan 1st.

Excerpt of Terms of Service of nytimes.com (just as an example, every
publisher has something similar):

2.2 The Services and Contents are protected by copyright pursuant to U.S. and
international copyright laws. You may not modify, publish, transmit,
participate in the transfer or sale of, reproduce (except as provided in
Section 2.3 of these Terms of Service), create new works from, distribute,
perform, display, or in any way exploit, any of the Content or the Services
(including software) in whole or in part.

2.3 You may download or copy the Content and other downloadable items
displayed on the Services for personal use only, provided that you maintain
all copyright and other notices contained therein. Copying or storing of any
Content for other than personal use is expressly prohibited without prior
written permission from The New York Times Rights and Permissions Department,
or the copyright holder identified in the copyright notice contained in the
Content.

~~~
lukastsai
Thank you for the direction. I'll go into more detail about it immediately.

------
lukastsai
Hi,

I just launched an online service called Scroll.

    
    
      * Scroll can turn news website into a clean HTML view.
      * You don't have to share a URL with fullscreen ads anymore. You can share the readable article URL by Scroll.
      * You can search articles. Every link is clutter-free just before you read. Your battery will thank you.
      * It's mobile optimized.
      * No Sign Up required.
    

I would love any and all feedback. Be harsh, be helpful. I really appreciate
any help you can provide.

~~~
forlorn
I clicked on random link (
[https://getscroll.com/r/vl25i](https://getscroll.com/r/vl25i) ), got this
[http://i.imgur.com/PwpUs0y.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/PwpUs0y.jpg) (notice
formatting)

~~~
lukastsai
Thanks. I'll take a look. Would you please tell me what web browser are you
using? eg. Chrome, IE, or firefox ?

------
thomasfoster96
Firstly, copying the articles and displaying them is very likely to be
illegal, although some websites do release their content under Creative
Commons or similar licenses.

And secondly, there's two design things that bug me: 1\. The title links on
the front page are tiny (Chrome 39, Windows 7, 12 inch laptop screen), and are
very hard to read. 2\. Why is the design of the article pages so different to
that of the front page? The brown background and serif font makes it look very
1998. Keep the design consistent if possible.

------
Canada
I love it. What I'm about to say will not likely win me any popularity
contests here, but I would love to see this constantly copying all articles
from the most trafficked 10k news outlets. Then we can read and comment on
what comes out of the media without putting up with garbage like taboola. Run
it as a hidden service. Or just post your code and let someone else do it.
There is no way you will be able to run this as a business, for reasons other
commenters have discussed.

------
empressplay
Tried this article as a test, only got a portion of it:

[http://us.cnn.com/2014/12/27/world/asia/north-korea-the-
inte...](http://us.cnn.com/2014/12/27/world/asia/north-korea-the-interview-
reaction/index.html?hpt=hp_t1)

~~~
lukastsai
Thanks for the feedback. I Just figure out a possible reason and will fix
soon.

------
1971genocide
Wow ! what an amazing app.

You should make it into a chrome/firefox plugin which allows me to keep a
blacklist of sites that will be redirected from your site whenever I go to
them. ( like the economist,bbc,forbes,vice,atlantic,etc )

Again, great work !

~~~
lukastsai
Thank you for the great suggestion. Blacklist is a good idea. And we can even
build a new BBC homepage which 'optimized' for reader.

------
jpetersonmn
I also think you're going to run into legal issues with this. Certainly can't
just copy/paste whole articles on your server like that. Good luck with
everything.

~~~
lukastsai
thanks. I should researching any possible legal issue before I start building
a public product.

------
elwell
Font size is looking pretty small on landing page. Chrome / Windows

------
lfender6445
great work, very clean

~~~
lukastsai
I'm glad that you like my early stage product.

